# Mint 13 MATE problem



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was installing some intel drivers and assorted programs for codecs as well as the LSB (Linux Standard Base). Several ones were already installed for LSB so I selected a couple more like the Security and Multimedia ones. Upon reboot, All i got was the Desktop background and no menus or task bars. when i right click on the desktop, the change background option pops up and I can access the preferences menu window but other than that nothing. in order to access any desktop at all, I had to boot in through the recovery option just to get the login screen so i could select the gnome fallback and get a partial GUI.

Any ideas?
Also, i tried to access terminal but it was no longer on the menus.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 22, 2012)

Intel graphics drivers are the drivers you did talk about, right?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Intel graphics drivers are the drivers you did talk about, right?



yes it was the vaapi driver. I have the HD 3000 chipset core i3 on my laptop


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe try reinstalling the drivers outside the DE (CLI only) as root. To do so, make sure you are not logged in as normal user and that you are in the login screen. Use control+alt+F1 to get into a VT and login as root user. Then type the following commands:

```
apt-get update
init 3
apt-get install <insert package names for the driver and the other packages you wanted to install>
apt-get clean
init 5 && exit
```

P.S. you could also reinstall the driver you previously used, maybe.


----------

